# Nokia 6303 - how to download text messages to PC



## Worthy70 (Nov 15, 2017)

I notice this was dealt with about 6 years ago (2011). I have the same problem - how do I download all the important text messages from my Nokia 6303 to store on my PC. I haven't got PC Suite - where does one find it please? There is a file on the phone titled PC Suite but when I tried to open it I received the message that it is not compatible with the operating system. I am on Windows 10 - is that the problem perhaps ? I can download all the photographs without a problem - but how do I get to the text messages please.


----------

